# Morgoth fanart



## HelplessModAddi (Feb 6, 2003)

Does anyone know where I can find good fan art on Morgoth? Preferably Morgoth alone.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 6, 2003)

I only know of these two paintings by Ted Nasmith (the best Tolkien artist if you ask me), but Morgoth is not alone:

http://www.tednasmith.com/silmarillion/TN-Morgoth_Punishes_Hurin-Web.jpg

http://www.tednasmith.com/silmarillion/TN-Morgoth_and_the_High_King_of_Noldor-Web.jpg


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 7, 2003)

Have you tried looking at Barrow Downs? They have a pretty good collection of fan art.


----------



## Éomond (Feb 7, 2003)

Man, those two picture by Ted Nasmith are really good and really scary! I've never thought about what Melkor looked liked, just some black figure.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 7, 2003)

Both are skillfully done but I like the one with Húrin better, because Morgoth's face isn't visible. IMO it's close to impossible to portray the face of the Dark Lord (Ted Nasmith doesn't do a bad job at all, but still).


----------



## HelplessModAddi (Feb 7, 2003)

Hmm... how about Glaurung? I still cannot visualize a wingless dragon....


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 7, 2003)

Here's an unnamed dragon by Angus McBride:
http://www.nightrunner.com/cgi-bin/show_image.py?id=1198&pn=0

Here's another painting of Morgoth, this time by C. Vinicius.
http://www.nightrunner.com/cgi-bin/show_image.py?id=1923&pn=0
A bit too glamorous and gothic IMHO, but you be the judge.


----------



## Hama (Feb 8, 2003)

I really love the first picture of Melkor, with Hurin, by Ted Nasmith. It is very sinister, and yet leaves much about the physical appearance of Morgoth shrouded in mystery. John Howe, my favourite Tolkien artist, has done an amazing scene of Morgoth fighting Fingolfin, very similar to the second one provided by ithrynluin. He also has two of Melkor with ungoliant, one of which is in front of the two trees. I sort of like Howe's representation of Morgoth more, as a helmet hides his actual visage. He is dark but more mysterious than outright freaky as Nasmith makes him out to be. I'm sorry but I don't have any links to those pictures. I think you can find it on Rolozo Tolkien.


----------



## greypilgrim (Feb 8, 2003)

Angus is my favorite. The best website I have seen for art is sunet.se.net, the swedish university network or something. Can't remember exactly the name, but it's usually the first one in a search! Tons of Tolkien images!
I pictured Morgoth's face kindof like a HUGE Grinch, Jim Carey-style, face but dark and EVIL, but haven't seen it drawn anywhere. But couldn't he take any form, kindof? Doesn't matter!

I want to see some artwork-by-request on this forum, or something, that would be cool, for the requester (me)!


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 11, 2003)

If Grond is reading this- your avatar is of Melkor and Ungoliant, right? Where's that picture from? Is that one by Howe?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 11, 2003)

Yes it is by John Howe:

Melkor and Ungoliant before the Two Trees


----------



## balrog (Feb 12, 2003)

Here's another painting of Morgoth, this time by C. Vinicius.
http://www.nightrunner.com/cgi-bin/show_image.py?id=1923&pn=0
A bit too glamorous and gothic IMHO, but you be the judge. [/B][/QUOTE] 

this one is just unreal! I would love to get a print of this!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 12, 2003)

balrog, what do you mean - it is "unreal" ?


----------



## Morgoth (Mar 1, 2003)

John Howe is such an amazing artist! I love his work.


----------



## Maerbenn (Mar 1, 2003)

*ithryn luin*, the "unnamed dragon" is Smaug.

Here are a few more of Melkor/Morgoth:

http://img-fan.theonering.net/rolozo/images/michelucci/maggio.jpg
http://img-fan.theonering.net/rolozo/images/howe/challenge.jpg
http://img-fan.theonering.net/rolozo/images/krueger/Fingolfin_vs_Morgoth.jpg
http://img-fan.theonering.net/rolozo/images/ezpeleta/morgoth.jpg
http://img-fan.theonering.net/rolozo/images/howe/ungoliant.jpg
http://img-fan.theonering.net/rolozo/images/garland/melkor.jpg
http://img-fan.theonering.net/rolozo/images/nikitin/Melcor2a.jpg
http://img-fan.theonering.net/rolozo/images/landelius/Melkor.jpg
http://img-fan.theonering.net/rolozo/images/karin/Melkor.jpg
http://www.nightrunner.com/cgi-bin/show_image.py?id=2225&pn=0
http://elfwood.lysator.liu.se/loth/b/a/baiao/untitled_8.jpg.html
http://elfwood.lysator.liu.se/loth/n/i/nicolay/morgoth_fingolfin.jpg.html


----------

